# Can't access from outside network



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't get outside network access to my Tivo (or my router for that matter). I have tried with both my outside IP address in the browser and I also set up a DynDNS page. Neither methods work, I get a "Page cannot be displayed" error message. I have remote access turned on in the router, default set it to use port 8080. When inside the network, I can enter the dyndns page with :8080 and I get access to the router, outside I get the error page. If i try to access the Tivo inside or outside using :8010, It just gives the browser error page. Am I missing something?


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wish I had the answer for you but the only port I was ever able to get to work was the native port 80. So I was only able to access 1 of my 3 Tivo's at a time. Now I have 4 zippered units and haven' tried remote access in some time. Hopefully someone will come along with an answer.


----------



## bhorstkotte (Jan 24, 2002)

Did you remember to allow access to that port through your personal firewall software? If you're using Windows XP SP2, it has its own software firewall built in that you'll have to tell to allow external users to access that port.

You'll probably also want to ensure that appropriate access controls (user / password authentication) are in place before you open up that port, or it may get hacked.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

I may not be much help either, but I can access my TiVo from outside. I've never tried to access my router from the outside. For my TiVo this is what I did:

-Changed the settings in /tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg to specify the port for TWP to listen on (Port = xxxx). That's also the place to add a UID and password.

-Forwarded that same port xxxx on my router to the internal static IP address I have assigned to my TiVo.

-When I enter my outside IP addess from my ISP and :xxxx I get a prompt from TWP for the UID and password and I'm in.

-I'm not using a personal firewall -- letting my router do that.

Are you using a static IP address for your TiVo?
Is TWP running?
Can you access TWP by using the address you've assigned to your TiVo internally?
Did you tell your TiVo to use port 8080 as well?


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well after trying it all again I can access all 4 Tivos form the office. GREAT NEWS!!!


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

starbiker99 said:


> Well after trying it all again I can access all 4 Tivos form the office. GREAT NEWS!!!


Thanks for sharing the way to do it.


----------



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

BK89 said:


> I can't get outside network access to my Tivo (or my router for that matter). I have tried with both my outside IP address in the browser and I also set up a DynDNS page. Neither methods work, I get a "Page cannot be displayed" error message. I have remote access turned on in the router, default set it to use port 8080. When inside the network, I can enter the dyndns page with :8080 and I get access to the router, outside I get the error page. If i try to access the Tivo inside or outside using :8010, It just gives the browser error page. Am I missing something?


Some routers will not let you access your external IP from your internal network. I've had several in the past years and it seems about 50/50.

Right now, I am using a WRT54G with the dd-wrt software and I do allow myself to access my external IP from my internal lan, (I have a powerbook and run my own IMAP server so it is neccessary so I can read my email).

On my router, I have the following option checked:

Filter Internet NAT Redirection

If I was to uncheck it, then it would not work. Does that make sense?

What I am trying to say, is that you will probably really need to try your external/public IP from a remote network, testing from inside your LAN might not be a good test due to your router/firewall setup. YMMV

Another thought, and I apologize if you mentioned it in the other thread, is that you need to make sure you are mapping 8080 to port 80 of the tivo.

You say in your post you are accessing your IP via port 8080 and then you say 8010, so I am not sure what you are trying to do. Is your tivo running twp on a port different than 80?

My config looks like this:

Application Port from Protocol IP Address Port to
TiVo 8080 TCP 192.168.0.14 80

I hope that it formatted itself ok! *gulp!*

EDIT: No, it did not.


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 4, 2005)

OK I pretty much did what Luv2drvfst posted.
I have a WRT54GS with Thibor 14 firmware running on it. I forwarded ports 8081-8084 to the 4 static ip's of my tivos. Each got its own line in the router form. I then edited tivoweb.cfg with a new usr name and pw also changing the port to the 8081-8084 to reflect the router settings. It all worked ok. I think before I was trying to forward a 5000 port and maybe thats why it didnt work. If I can be of any more help let me know.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, but as far as I can tell my setup should be working (I have tested this over the last two days from outside my home network at two remote locations - at work and a friends house). I have Windows firewall turned off (only use my NAT router for firewall) and use a static IP for my Tivo (192.168.0.101). I have TWP running, have assigned it a different port than default (8010) and have added a username and password in tivoweb.cfg. I can access TWP just fine at home using the Tivo internal IP and new port (192.168.0.101:8010). I have port forwarded 8010 in the router to the Tivo internal IP (192.168.0.101). When I try to access Tivo remotely using my external IP and :8010, I get the "server not found" page. 

I also tried setting up a dynamic DNS server - and its the same story. I can access using my dyndns page and :8010 inside the network, but I get the same "server not found" page outside. 

The other issue I had was with the Remote Mangement function of my router (Netgear MR814). Remote Management uses port 8080 (default) to access the router menu from outside the network (same deal - enter outside IP + port :8080). Again, I get "server not found" page. But it works fine from inside the network (192.168.0.1:8080). And the dyDNS page + :8080 works too - inside the home network only - not outside. 

So pretty much nothing works from outside the network. Does my router just suck or what?


----------



## merlincc (Nov 5, 2001)

BK89 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone, but as far as I can tell my setup should be working (I have tested this over the last two days from outside my home network at two remote locations - at work and a friends house). I have Windows firewall turned off (only use my NAT router for firewall) and use a static IP for my Tivo (192.168.0.101). I have TWP running, have assigned it a different port than default (8010) and have added a username and password in tivoweb.cfg. I can access TWP just fine at home using the Tivo internal IP and new port (192.168.0.101:8010). I have port forwarded 8010 in the router to the Tivo internal IP (192.168.0.101). When I try to access Tivo remotely using my external IP and :8010, I get the "server not found" page.
> 
> I also tried setting up a dynamic DNS server - and its the same story. I can access using my dyndns page and :8010 inside the network, but I get the same "server not found" page outside.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you are having trouble on the outside of your network but a couple of thoughts.

Can you ping your IP from your friends house. If that works try pinging with the port 8010. Ex: ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8010. If you do not get a response back than you might have a problem with external access. (you may have to allow pinging from within your router).

Here is a good site on port forwarding. I have included your router in the link.

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/MR814/MR814index.htm


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

OK, this is really weird. In Netgear Router Management, I changed the default port (8080) to use port 80 instead. Now, I successfully have access the router from work when I enter my outside IP address. I still can't access any other port from outside. 

The weird part is, when I try to ping my outside IP - it times out. Although the ping doesn't work, I still can access the router management via browser. Now I am really confused...Why would port 80 work and not 8080 (or my tivo port 8010). And why would pinging on port 80 not work when I can get access using that port in the web browser? 

By the way, I have not seen an option to allow pinging in my router.


----------



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

BK89 said:


> The weird part is, when I try to ping my outside IP - it times out. Although the ping doesn't work, I still can access the router management via browser. Now I am really confused...Why would port 80 work and not 8080 (or my tivo port 8010). And why would pinging on port 80 not work when I can get access using that port in the web browser?
> 
> By the way, I have not seen an option to allow pinging in my router.


It simply sounds like your router is dropping the ICMP packets. That's pretty typical for a SPI firewall. You can't ping a port, only the IP address or host. To test ports, you can telnet to the port:

monk{martini}~% telnet somehost.net 80 
Trying XX.XX.XX.XXX...
Connected to somehost.net.
Escape character is '^]'.
GET /
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" 
<SNIP>
Connection closed by foreign host.
monk{martini}~%

In another post you said you had an MR814. That should be under your WAN setup and maybe there is a checkbox for "Respond to Ping on Internet Port." It's been a while since I had one of those.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, that was it. Now I can ping the router.

Oh by the way, I am an IDIOT!! I was leaving off the "http://" of the address when entering into the browser. When I entered the whole address (http://outsideIP + :8010), I got the Tivo log-in screen. So it works!!! Couldn't believe it was something so simple screwing me up.

Now that I have gained outside access - what can I do with it? I know remotely scheduling recordings is pretty sweet. But has anyone got the streaming links to work from outside the network? Would be nice to watch shows at work over the internet. I have heard that people have tried this with no luck. I just tried and WMP tries to load the file but then just closes without giving an error or playing the file.

Thanks for all the help guys, this is sweet!


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Congratulations! Feels good, doesn't it? But don't look to stream directly over the Internet unless you have a huge pipe between your home and office. The best solution I've found so far is eTivo, although the link doesn't appear to working right now.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

So what is eTivo all about. Will this stream shows over the internet? Does this not require the huge pipe that tyshow would need? I am guessing maybe this downloads the show over the internet instead of trying to stream it over. Correct?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

eTivo will take the shows from your tivo, encode them for WMP and then you could stream them accross the internet. Check out the link above - it seems to be up now.


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just scheduled checked to see if I could access my Tivos via my Treo and it worked. Now I should never miss a recording as long as I have cell service I should be golden.  TOO COOL!


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

starbiker99 said:


> I just scheduled checked to see if I could access my Tivos via my Treo and it worked. Now I should never miss a recording as long as I have cell service I should be golden.  TOO COOL!


I do the same thing with my Treo. The best reason ever to Zipper and Enhance your DTivo!


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

This thread is perfect timing on accessing my Tivo over the internet. Haven't figured it out yet, but I should be a step closer with some of the troubleshooting that has gone on here. Going to try tonight to get it setup and access from work tomorrow.


----------



## bhorstkotte (Jan 24, 2002)

BK89 said:


> So what is eTivo all about. Will this stream shows over the internet? Does this not require the huge pipe that tyshow would need? I am guessing maybe this downloads the show over the internet instead of trying to stream it over. Correct?


eTivo doesn't stream, it copies files down from your tivo to your PC, and then reencodes them (and optionally resizes / lowers bit rate) as wmv files (or divx if you use the divx encoder plugin).

If you want to stream video from your tivo to a PC over the internet, you have two options (that I'm familiar with): (1) TivoWebPlus (but then you'll need a huge internet upstream connection, since the streamed videos are native tivo bitrate), or (2) TyStreamer. TyStreamer streams shows from your tivo's Now Showing list to an intermediary PC, which then uses VLC to transcode the video to a lower bitrate on the fly, and then streams that lower bitrate video out to your remote PC.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

TyStreamer sounds pretty good. But do you need a dedicated Webserver to run this? I have my home PC that I leave on all day - could I use my PC with VLC running to handle the encoding or do you need a dedicated server?

Listed requirements are:

1) TiVo (obviously) with an ethernet connection (TiVoNET, TurboNET, etc) 

2) A web server running a webserver (such as Apache or IIS) with PHP - now works on Windows servers as well!


----------



## WillowTheDog (Oct 14, 2003)

I am also having problems getting this to work.

I have modified tivoweb.cfg to use port 8010 and I have specified a username and password. I then restarted TWP. Next, I went into the settings for my Netgear MR814 router and set up Port Forwarding so that port 8010 is forwarded to 192.168.0.50 (the internal static IP of my Zippered DTivo).

I don't think the Port Fowarding is working however. I can ping my outside IP successfully, but I cannot connect to specific ports. If I try "telnet outsideip 8010", I get the error "Could not open connection to the host, on port 8010".

I can access TWP internally by going to "http://192.168.0.50:8010" from inside my network, but any attempts to access it externally using "http://outsideip:8010" result in unable to connect errors.

Does anyone have any other ideas as to how I can get my port forwarding to work?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

I think I have mine working now. I am able to access using my ip address and port that I specified in my router and in my tivoweb.config file. Will check when I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

WillowTheDog said:


> I can access TWP internally by going to "http://192.168.0.50:8010" from inside my network, but any attempts to access it externally using "http://outsideip:8010" result in unable to connect errors.


Make sure you are using the "http://" part in the browser when accessing from outside. I am pretty sure that's what my prblem was. Also, in the MR814 - I turned on remote management and changed the default port from 8080 to port 80 and made sure to check the "respond to ping on internet port" box in the WAN settings section. This way, I found I could at least get access to the router just by using the outside IP (default port is :80 for http) and then worry about setting the Tivo port forwarding from work (already edited the tivoweb.cfg file at home).

In the port forwarding section - you can either add a custom port or use the drop down box for common services. If nothing else works, try using the drop down Service Name box and select "HTTP" (instead of adding a custom service). This will set your Tivo to port 80 (default). Once it's created, click edit service and change the port to 8010.

I thought this worked at first, but realised the reason I got access was because I finally included the "http://" in my web browser - but hey it's worth a shot!

(Once you get outside access - set up a free account at dyndns website and go to the dynamic dns section of your router - enter your Log-in and password info. This way you can access home network with a website name you create - instead of having to remember your outside IP).


----------



## WillowTheDog (Oct 14, 2003)

BK89 said:


> Make sure you are using the "http://" part in the browser when accessing from outside. I am pretty sure that's what my prblem was. Also, in the MR814 - I turned on remote management and changed the default port from 8080 to port 80 and made sure to check the "respond to ping on internet port" box in the WAN settings section. This way, I found I could at least get access to the router just by using the outside IP (default port is :80 for http) and then worry about setting the Tivo port forwarding from work (already edited the tivoweb.cfg file at home).


I am definitely adding the "http://" part. And I also turned on Remote Management and Respond to Ping over Internet, but still no luck. I did not change the default port for Remote Management to 80. I will try that tonight.



BK89 said:


> In the port forwarding section - you can either add a custom port or use the drop down box for common services. If nothing else works, try using the drop down Service Name box and select "HTTP" (instead of adding a custom service). This will set your Tivo to port 80 (default). Once it's created, click edit service and change the port to 8010.


I added a Custom Service for port forwarding to my Tivo. I am also trying to set up my home PC as an FTP server. So I selected a preset Service (i.e. FTP) from the drop-down to forward port 21, and then set up my FTP server software on my PC. But I get the same result as the port forwarding on 8010, i.e. it doesn't work.



BK89 said:


> (Once you get outside access - set up a free account at dyndns website and go to the dynamic dns section of your router - enter your Log-in and password info. This way you can access home network with a website name you create - instead of having to remember your outside IP).


Yep, already done this, but it's of little use to me until I can get this darn port forwarding to work.

Another question for you though regarding the MR814. I have a dynamic IP from my ISP. If I put my DynDNS account info into the Dynamic DNS section of my router settings, will it automatically update my DynDNS account with my correct IP? I downloaded and installed a piece of software that does just that, but is it redundant?

[Edit] I just noticed that by enabling the Dynamic DNS settings on my router, it is incorrectly reporting my IP to DynDNS as 192.168.1.47, which is clearly wrong. I don't know if this suggests what my problem might be.[Edit]

Thanks for your help, but I am still at a loss here. Anyone have any additional suggestions?


----------

